# palladium sulfide



## bastinado (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello

Any pody know how to extract palladium from palladium sulfide?


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2017)

Dissolve in aqua regia, filter from free S8, and proceed classically if you want a low sulfur product.

Otherwise, roast in air to PdO then melt. SO2 and SO3 are products. The only way to remove the S content to acceptable levels (at least analytically/metallurgically) is heating in a Pd foil boat with H2 until no more H2S is produced.


----------



## bastinado (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot for you advice

but please am not understand what do you mean by roast in air ?

i understand roasting is heating for high temp about 400 hundred C degree

otherwise may i dissolve in Hcl+ H2O2 instead of aquaregia in this case?


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 31, 2017)

HCl with a high concentration of H2O2 many times replaces AR (need a try)
"30 and more recovery procedures for precious metals"


----------



## bastinado (Mar 31, 2017)

but what if i add only h2o2 ?

i mean h2o2+PdS --------> ????

is it PdSO4 ? or PdO +S or Pd+S+O ??

i already try but i fond it make sound of bubbles i mean there is gas come from reaction

but it is not So3 or sulfur oxide there is no smell


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 1, 2017)

In this case PdS catalyzes decomposition of H2O2 = H2O + 1/2O2


----------



## bastinado (Apr 2, 2017)

But PdS still PdS as it is ?


----------



## Lou (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes


----------



## bastinado (Apr 6, 2017)

HOW DO I DO ROASTING FOR PALLADIUM SULFIDE ?


----------



## Lou (Dec 7, 2017)

unless you have a way to turn the matte over and agitate it, there's no hope for it unless you granulate and start over WITHOUT the sulfur.


----------

